# What kind of frogs/toads?



## Domenic (May 22, 2010)

I took three tadpoles from a pond 3 weeks ago, and they are froglets now. Can anyone identify the species? I live in Las Vegas, these were obtained from the red rock canyon area.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

The following amphibians are local to that area

TOADS 

Woodhouse's Toad (Bufo woodhousei) Gray, olive or black above with cream below and a white dorsal stripe. Prefers sagebrush flats or sandy areas near water. 

Great Basin Spadefoot (Scaphiopus intermontanus) Small, with ash gray streaks. Found in sagebrush flats and pinyon-juniper woods. 

Amargosa Toad (Bufo boreas nelsoni) Green or gray with dark blotches and a white dorsal suipe. Status in Nevada is undetermined and rare. 

Southwestern Toad (Bufo microscaphus) Green or brown above, buff below, light colored stripe across the head. A nocturnal species found in brooks or streams. 

Red-spotted Toad (Bufo punctatus) Olive to grayish-brown with reddish orange warts. A nocturnal species found in desert streams, passes, rocky canyons, oak woodland and scrubland. 

Great Plains Toad (Bufo cognates) Light brown, olive or gray with large, paired dark blotches on its back. Active at night, this burrower is found in creosote brush, desert or sagebrush flats. 

FROGS 

Pacific Treefrog (Hyla regilla) Small frog with toe pads and black or dark brown eyestripe. Green, tan, gray, brownish or black. Found in low plant growth or rocks near streams. 

Bullfrog (Rana catesbeiana) Large, olive or brown on top, whitish gray underneath with conspicuous eardrums. Very aquatic. Introduced. 

Vegas Valley Leopard Frog (Rana pipiens fisheri) Slim, green frog with round, dark spots with pale borders. Found near permanent water, but probably extinct

If I had to take a guess I would say Bufo cognates


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I would say _Bufo punctatus_...maybe Spadefoot...but most likely the former.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm with Ron on the punctatus (red spotted toads). You can see the red spots starting to form on the back of the toad. (the pupil should be more verticle in spadefoots). 

Ed


----------

